# Tarjeta madre, reparar conector Atx 12v quemado



## Darkus62 (Dic 12, 2015)

Buenas, hace poco estaba usando mi computadora como siempre y de repente se me apago de una. Abrí el case y vi que el conector Atx 12v estaba todo quemado. De los cuatro contactos del conector 4 pines, uno se desprendio. Me gustaría saber si podrían decirme como reparar ese único que se desprendió, es decir, que podría colocar ahí para sustituirlo. Probé continuidad y todos los contactos conducen perfectamente, pero no puedo conectar la fuente por el contacto faltante. Con el cautin intente dessoldarlo por la parte trasera pero el estaño no cedio 
Anexo una foto del conector.

Espero su ayuda y recomendaciones por favor.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 12, 2015)

¡Vaya!, si se dañó de esa manera es porque quizá algún componente se la placa se estropeó y demandó bastante corriente. El punto es que quizá el hecho de cambiar el conector no remedie el daño. 

Por probar, intenta desoldar la parte trasera del conector colocando un poco más de estaño a los pads que quieres derretir.

Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 12, 2015)

Y utiliza un soldador más potente, porque el estaño sin plomo, es lo que te dificulta el desoldarlo(requiere mayor temperatura para fundir).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2015)

Además deberías *agregarle* estaño de 60 % para intentar desoldarlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2015)

Hola a todos , seguramente un malo contacto en la conección y la alta curriente en esa linea generou la alta tenperatura  y causo esa molestia (carbonizo lo conector).  
Lo mejor a hacer es con mucho cuidado sacar lo conector macho quemado  de modo a no estropiar la mectalización que hay en esa  tarjeta y canbiar ese conector por otro nuevo o quizaz un semi nuevo sacado de una otra tarjeta ya sin uso o dañada.
!Fuerte abrazoz y suerte en lo mantenimiento !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 13, 2015)

Como te han comentado es bastante probable que tenga más cosas estropeadas. Prueba soldando los cables directamente y si funciona ya te lías a soldar el conector.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Como te han comentado es bastante probable que tenga más cosas estropeadas. Prueba soldando los cables directamente y si funciona ya te lías a soldar el conector.


Yo personalmente no creo que hay algo estropiado en la placa madre  ademas  la fuente tiene protección contra cortos circuitos y sobrecargas.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Dic 13, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> *Y utiliza un soldador más potente*, porque el estaño sin plomo, es lo que te dificulta el desoldarlo(requiere mayor temperatura para fundir).





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además deberías *agregarle* estaño de 60 % para intentar desoldarlo



Esa es la solución por la que yo optaría. Y recuerda quitar los pines uno por uno, usa un soldador al menos de 35-40W manteniendo sobre la soldadura para que quede bién fundida mientras tiras suavemente desde el otro lado con unos alicates de punta fina.
Si puedes le dás una pincelada de flux para ayudarte a desoldar.

Salút.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2015)

!OJO !, ese conector es polarizado , asi mucho cuidado y atencción  cuando instalar lo nuevo , cualquer descuido y equivoco puede sener fatal para la tarjeta (inversión de polaridad) .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

